# Diesel watch stuck in demo mode



## shadowmic (Nov 7, 2018)

Hello, 

I bought a DZT2003 watch and the watch is stuck in a demo mode. Do you have a clue to reset the watch and link with Wear OS.

Thank you for your inputs


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Are you sure it’s not a demo watch from a store display case?


----------



## mguffin2k6 (Aug 9, 2014)

Found this on XDA 
Swipe down from the top of the watch. A settings icon should show. Hold one finger on the face and tap with a second finger 5x. A menu should come up after that. Scroll down to reset. Reset watch. Power back up and set up watch as normal. Demo mode is only accessible by the two finger method I mentioned above. If you are buying the watch second hand and it's in this mode, either it's been stolen from a store or the store is reselling it and forgot to take it out if demo mode. I am a merchandiser and functionality lead at Best Buy

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

